# Боль в ягодице и правой ноге



## Эльмира 05 (7 Авг 2018)

Добрый вечер!Где то год тянуло поясницу,потом началась небольшая боль в ягодице отдающая в ногу.Через несколько дней боль стала сильнее,практически не ходила,делала пару шагов и нога болела ужасно,сидеть также не могла,только в положении лёжа не болело.Вколола кеторол,решила пойти на приём к неврологу,направили на мрт.Заключение:Грыжа диска L4L5,секвестрированая грыжа диска L5S1 .Стеноз позвоночного канала на уровнеL5S1. 

Об операции пока вообще не думаю .
Прошла лечение ,кололи нейробион,мовалис,цефтриаксон,таблетки мидокалм и кетонал крем.При лечении практически ничего не болела,про боль в ягодице вообще забыла ,чуть довала о себе знать .Как закончила лечение через недельку боль в ягодице вернулась.При ходьбе ничего не болит ,иногда тянет ,сидеть долго не могу,начинает болеть.Врач сказал если лечение не поможет будем делать блокаду,поможет ли она мне,какой образ жизни мне вести ,больше ходить или лежать,можно ли заниматься лфк,и можно ли делать массаж!?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Авг 2018)

Так год назад болело или сейчас болит?
МРТ покажите.
ЛФК конечно надо, начинает с лечебного, потом восстановительное, потом тренировочное.
Массаж вполне можно, важно что и как массировать, но надо.
И конечно блокаду.


----------



## Эльмира 05 (8 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, год назад начала болеть поясница ,ныла частенько,а боли в ноге ,которые как мне кажется идут из ягодицы начались 2 месяца назад.

Снимки загрузить сейчас нет возможности к сожалению.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2018)

Болит год, два месяца назад усиление боли и боли в ноге.
От лечения в эти два месяца стало лучше.
Когда делали мрт?


----------



## Эльмира 05 (8 Авг 2018)

Поясница болела последний год постоянно,при наклонах.А 2 месяца назад начала болеть правая ягодица и нога очень сильно,но перед тем как заболит нога я сама себе сделала укол диклофенака и я подумала что задела может нерв какой то ,а когда уже ходить не могла пошла к врачу и на мрт,где  узнала что грыжа у меня.Сейчас боль в ноге и ягодице есть,но терпимая,но хотелось бы избавиться от неё.Сегодня делала блокаду,врач сказал через 2 дня прийти на приём ,если не поможет повторим блокаду

От лечение стало лучше конечно,я хожу нормально,но боль в икре сохраняется (боль по задней стороне ноги)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2018)

Стало лучше, значит продолжаем.
Другой вопрос, укол и боль, может все же попали?
Опишите момент.


----------



## Эльмира 05 (8 Авг 2018)

Очень стыдно говорить ,дело было утром перед экзаменов ,шприцов маленьких не нашла,сделала 20 -ой по своей глупости,кровь была,и началось на следующие сутки по нарастающей болеть ,через день вообще ходить не могла,только лежала,пару шагов делаю и ужасная боль по задней стороне ноги ,начиная от ягодицы до ступни онемели пальцы ноги ,особенно мизинец,сейчас пришло в норму,но мизинце чуть остались покалывания!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2018)

А в момент укола была боль и прострел по ноге?


----------



## Эльмира 05 (8 Авг 2018)

Вроде нет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2018)

Тогда на попадание в нерв не похоже.
Походе на гематому в месте укола, которая давит могла на нерв. Как вариант сделать УЗИ этого места именно на предмет уплотнений.


----------



## Эльмира 05 (10 Авг 2018)

Спасибо большое за подробные ответы!


----------

